# Looking for used/no longer needed copy of Cubase 7



## BanditBat (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has a copy of Cubase 7 they no longer need, that I may purchase?  The price of the DAW is a bit far out of my current Petco Employee budget, and hoping to find a second hand copy for a bit cheaper~  

Thanks. c:


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 1, 2013)

You could always go for a cheaper DAW. XD


----------



## BanditBat (Aug 1, 2013)

That would be quite pointless, as I already possess Ableton 9.  I'm quite practically drooling over many of the features of Cubase 7 that would match and improve my workflow dramatically.  Chord tracking, that collaboration VST it comes with, and... ugh... what a beautiful software.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 1, 2013)

Ah, here's me thinking you didn't already own one. XD


----------

